# Grandfathers Baume and Mercier



## ETOMS (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi everyone,

This is my first post as I recently got left a Baume and Mercier by my grandfather. Before I get shot down looking for a valuation I understand the rules of new posts...

That being said, Im not looking for a valuation I just want to know what model the damn thing is..... Ive had a look and have found something similar that has a round case but its not quite the same.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.










Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

welcome to the forum Tom , sorted your image.........if you right click the image and copy image address then use the insert other media button, then insert image from url :thumbsup:

cant help with the watch, but i am sure someone will come along and help shortly

i assume there are no markings on the case back?


----------



## ETOMS (Jun 29, 2016)

ah awesome, thank you! Yes, there are a bunch of random numbers....









Well you can obviously tell I am useless with IT..... haha


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

ETOMS said:


> ah awesome, thank you! Yes, there are a bunch of random numbers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that image didnt work at all, you were nearly right the first time


----------



## ETOMS (Jun 29, 2016)

ETOMS said:


>


 Thank you for the IT help and the welcome


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

ETOMS said:


> Thank you for the IT help and the welcome


 well done with the pictures......not many get it that quick :biggrin:

lovely watch, it appears to date from 1990 ish


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'd say it could very well date from much earlier such as the 80s but I'm not knowledgeable on the brand or its serial numbers/references.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

gimli said:


> I'd say it could very well date from much earlier such as the 80s but I'm not knowledgeable on the brand or its serial numbers/references.


 i am not either, i just found a similar one dating to the early 90's, the shorter number relates to quite a few different but similar models from the same era so i assume its maybe the something to do with the movement.......just guessing though


----------



## smithswatches (Jun 18, 2016)

A very nice classy looking watch.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i think it is a stainless steel back, but if it is gold then there could be hallmarks inside. That'll give you the year, and that makes searching for the model easier.

A photo of the movement would also help


----------



## TSF (Jul 5, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, that's one classy piece


----------



## tburkes (Aug 8, 2016)

Judging by the casing being different from what looks like the Classima dial I'd say its a marriage watch. I could be mistaken but it doesn't look like any case from the collection that I can see or remember. You should definitely open it up and see the movement to give us a helping hand


----------

